# Fuji Roubaix vs. Cannondale r600?



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

I am about to purchase a road bike, and I can't decide between these two. I am only 15 so I don't have much more money than this to spend (since i have to buy shoes, pedals, the works). I rode both the bikes yesterday and enjoyed both of them but I can't make up my mind. Also, if i got the cannondale i would get the double, but the fuji only comes in triple so I would have no choice. If there is anyone who could help me I would appreciate it.


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

If it helps, I am 6'1", 135 pounds (skinny) and still growing. My LBS told me to gofor the 60cm in either frame. Also bth of these are the 2004 models and the cannondale is $100 more than the fuji


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

reignfire22 said:


> I am about to purchase a road bike, and I can't decide between these two. I am only 15 so I don't have much more money than this to spend (since i have to buy shoes, pedals, the works). I rode both the bikes yesterday and enjoyed both of them but I can't make up my mind. Also, if i got the cannondale i would get the double, but the fuji only comes in triple so I would have no choice. If there is anyone who could help me I would appreciate it.


Get the Roubaix pro,its steel.


----------



## Nate Haler (Jul 14, 2004)

*I was slim like you, and Fuji has good karma for me*

Graduated high school as a 6'3" 135 lb rail. Cycling instead of buying a car until I was 22 (by which time I topped out at 6'4" and bulked up to 155 lbs (at less than 10% body fat for sure). Then a jacka$$ opened his car door in front of me (while I was cruising along on the Fuji at about 18 mph heading towards Folsom Lake to watch a pal compete in a triathlon), and the Fuji and I smashed and flipped. Fuji was never again the same after replacing the fork, but I suffered the merest scratch on my right wrist, and I was wearing shorts, shoes and gloves only. No shirt, no helmet, no WAY. True story...

Enough boring anecdotes. Do you have a Performance Bike Shop near you? If so, go in and have a look. They've got Fuji bikes on sale, and you can find a Performance coupon code (let me know if you need this) to save another 10% on the bike. And if you join 'Team Performance' (which costs $20) you'll then get 10% of your purchases back in the form of Team Points which can be spent on the pedals, pump, computer and stuff you need for accessories.

I suggest you get the 61cm Fuji as a guesstimate, but have a look at the Fuji bikes on their website (link below) and check out the geometry. Standover height is important, as it top tube, etc. depending on your physique.

I'm just about to start riding another Fuji (bought via PBS as described above), and I'm hoping for good things. I bought the Professional, because I've been riding a custom steel bike (vintage '85) and decided it was time to try something different. We shall see.

Watch out for stoners who open their doors in the bike path as they're driving to throw out their bong water (or whatever the hell it is that they do). My first Fuji and I survived that crash in amazingly good shape, but I'd not bet on it again. The Pinto I hit suffered too -- the stoners couldn't close the door, as it was sprung and bent (into a shallow V from the impact and the window trim was pushed over), so the guy held it with his arm as they drove off after the cops took the incident report.

http://www.fujibikes.com/road/default.asp?yr=2004

http://www.performancebike.com/inform/store_locations.cfm


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

It depends on what kind of riding you want to do. If you want to ride 20-25 miles or less at a time, the Cannondale is a great bike. I know. I got one about a month and a half ago. It is light, fast and handles beautifully.

If you want to ride over 20 miles at a time... get the Fuji. I just ebayed my Cannondale and ordered a reynolds 853 steel bike online (a Mercier serpens). I thought that for rides over 20 miles... the Cannondale was kind of harsh. It left me feeling a bit... worn out. My muscles were fine, my cardio was fine, but my body felt like a truck had run me over. I am not 100% sure that it was the Cannondale's all aluminum frame, but I couldn't seem to change it. I swapped the tires, got a carbon fiber seatpost, a set of gloves with about 3/8ths of an inch of gel in the palm, and a new seat. I still had a hard time for longer rides. I don't KNOW if steel is going to be better, but the fact remains that for me, the Cannondale didn't work. If I was going to do nothing but shorter rides, I would have kept it. It was a VERY nice bike.

Good luck - let us know what you do and how it works out for you.


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

I think i might go with the cannondale because it comes in double, and because i didn't notice any vibrations when I test rode it. Also i'd rather build on a handbuilt frame than machine made. I am still not positive but I have to make up my mind by monday, but I tested the bikes again today and they again both rode similarly.


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

I just raced a crit on a borrowed demo R600, and what a great bike (I actually won!) I also did a 60-mile ride on bad chip-sealed roads with no problems-bike was smoother than basically any other aluminum frame I have ridden.. The R600 has a top-notch frameset, light, and with superb handling. I haven't ridden the Fuji, but if you are doing faster rides and thinking about racing, get the R600 for sure. Just get the LBS to take the crap Gipemme wheels off and get you a decent set of 32h wheels-those wheels are very heavy and don't ride well.


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

I have no money to get different wheels with the cannondale or the fuji so i will ride either bike stock.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

Imo,fuji is a lot better looking,very sharp. Both have the same crank but the fuji bb is fsa. Same rear cogs.CD has FD is Tiagra and RD is 105 where the fuji is 105 and Ultegra.CD uses CD brakeset where Fuji uses 105 Shimano's.I'll take the Ritchey wheelset over the Gipiemme and the Fuji has carbom seat stays even if it doesnt do anything,they look cool. Fuji hands down.


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

which frame is better if I where to build on one of them?


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

If your talking about just getting the frame,i suppose the CD. If your talking about getting one of those and then upgrading,why?


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

no I mean in like two years or something


----------



## bikersteve (Mar 25, 2004)

*Fuji*

Get the Fuji. It has far better components that will probably save you money and work better in the long run. That's what you're most concerned with, right? 

I don't think that you would be faster or slower with either bike. Both of them are good anyway, one just has better components. Buy what you can with the purpose of having it last longer. 

As another poster stated, if you can, find a Performance shop to get yourself 10% off.


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

Well I think I am going to get the cannondale, becuase my ride was a little less tiring that the fuji,s ride (same short run), and i can get the cannondale in double. Also, I will see if I can get a 105 front derailer thrown in. I like both both bikes but I think I'd rather pay for something made in america, and I don't know why. Thanks for everyones help, and if you can convince me to get the fuji by tomorrow I might change my mind since my decision making skills suck.


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

Cannondale ran out of r600's and fuji ran out of roubaix to send to my LBS so I have no bike and I have to pick a different one. Any suggestions?


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

What's your price range? Giant has good bikes for the money.


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*So I figure...*

that an R600 is going to run you around $1000.00. Add in that tax will be roughly 8.00%, and you're looking at around $1080.00 for the bike. GVH has for $1095 plus shipping (37.00) a Raleigh Professional (steel frame) with FULL Ulterga, Ritchey, etc. that will blow the specs away for either. AND they are in stock! 

Raleigh Professional w/Shimano Ultegra 9spd STI...$1095.!

These frames are beautifully tig welded using Columbus Zona double butted, seamless chromoly; very light, very strong. Columbus Link threadless 1 1/8" carbon fiber fork and integrated headset. They're built up with Shimano Ultegra 9spd STI componentry; derailleurs, STI levers, crank, b.b., cassette, chain, brake calipers; Ritchie Pro clincher wheelset, TTT The handlebar/stem, Selcof seatpost, Selle Italia Prolink Trans Am saddle, Continental tires and cork handlebar wrap. Sizes 50cm, 53cm, 56cm, 59cm; all measured center to top. Pictures of each size can be found on the frame inventory section. Need a triple setup? It's available for only $25. additional.

This is a STEAL of a deal IMHO.

http://www.gvhbikes.com/


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

That sounds good but what about the 05 specialized allez elite double. Seems like a pretty good bike also. I think my LBS can get that but i didn't ride one becuase they have nothing bigger than 56 at the moment.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

*C'dale and Specialized*



reignfire22 said:


> That sounds good but what about the 05 specialized allez elite double. Seems like a pretty good bike also. I think my LBS can get that but i didn't ride one becuase they have nothing bigger than 56 at the moment.


IMHO I take c'dale and specialized everyday over the fuji. C'dale is pretty unbeatable in terms of frame quality for mass-produced bikes, and Specialized is putting Columbus tubing into the Allez 05. 

We young dudes (I am 19) do not need to concern too much about the mythical ride quality. In the long run, when you upgrade your bike, C'dale and Specialized will pay off definitely. just my 2 cents.


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

gogogomoveit said:


> IMHO I take c'dale and specialized everyday over the fuji. C'dale is pretty unbeatable in terms of frame quality for mass-produced bikes, and Specialized is putting Columbus tubing into the Allez 05.
> 
> We young dudes (I am 19) do not need to concern too much about the mythical ride quality. In the long run, when you upgrade your bike, C'dale and Specialized will pay off definitely. just my 2 cents.


Boy,i can sure tell your 19 to.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

shokhead1 said:


> Boy,i can sure tell your 19 to.


ha. Do I write like one? I apologize.


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

I think I will go for the specialized if they have my size (I would've get the cannondale but they won't have the next set of bikes out for 4-6 weeks and i want to ride) and if they don't have my size I have no idea what I am going to do, maybe go for an internet order bike or something, but this whole thing is relaly frustrating. It's bad enough I couldn't make up my mind between the c'dale and the fuji, but now I am lost. Or maybe i should wait untill the c'dale 700 comes out with optima frame for like 1200


----------



## shokhead1 (Jan 21, 2003)

gogogomoveit said:


> ha. Do I write like one? I apologize.


You write fine but mythical ride quality was funny. No myth.


----------



## pomole (Aug 26, 2003)

*comparing specs...*

i have a 2000 r600 and am quite happy with it. however as far as stock bikes at that pricepoint -- id probably go with the fuji. despite a less sexy frame, the fuji seems like a good value. 

fuji: better components than the cannondale make it a good value. dont know much about the roubaix frame, but they seemed very nice than decent when i checked it out at a LBS. Components make a big difference.

Cannondale: wonderful, zippy frame that you can upgrade. nice craftmanship. Ok components that you will want to upgrade eventually. You will want to upgrade the wheels 2 weeks after purchase. 


(my $.02)


----------



## sprintingsvensk (Aug 5, 2004)

reignfire22 said:


> I am about to purchase a road bike, and I can't decide between these two. I am only 15 so I don't have much more money than this to spend (since i have to buy shoes, pedals, the works). I rode both the bikes yesterday and enjoyed both of them but I can't make up my mind. Also, if i got the cannondale i would get the double, but the fuji only comes in triple so I would have no choice. If there is anyone who could help me I would appreciate it.



I have the 04 Cannondale r600, and its been a fantastic bike. If you dont mind an aluminum frame then it is definately the better bike to buy. I am over 250 and it handles me perfectly, but I would get rid of the fizik poggio seat, they really suck bad. But any seat hurts for me. It is a bit stiff but that is better for performance usually.


----------



## sprintingsvensk (Aug 5, 2004)

reignfire22 said:


> I think I will go for the specialized if they have my size (I would've get the cannondale but they won't have the next set of bikes out for 4-6 weeks and i want to ride) and if they don't have my size I have no idea what I am going to do, maybe go for an internet order bike or something, but this whole thing is relaly frustrating. It's bad enough I couldn't make up my mind between the c'dale and the fuji, but now I am lost. Or maybe i should wait untill the c'dale 700 comes out with optima frame for like 1200


By the way, my performance has always been better with aluminum over steel. I have an old litespeed that's steel, they hold up well, they work good for trainers, and they're comfy to ride on, but if i am somewhat close to being correct, not many top class teams use steel except for some colnago and cervego lines. I could be wrong though. 
Anyway my litespeed was very light, compared to my r600 and the c'dale gets me about an extra 1.5mph for a good 300 meter sprint. Just something to think about.


----------



## reignfire22 (Aug 13, 2004)

Yeah sorry I forgot to tell everybody, my LBS found the cannondale in another store way down in florida and they are sending it up so when it arrives it is mine. Cannondale ran out of r600's in my size and same with fujis so I thought I would be stuck again but now I am getting hte r600. If I wasn't going to get the r600, I would probably wait until the new r700 comes out, which is totally sick with the new caad7 optimo, but I can't wait that long. My bike should be here in the next week or so.


----------



## krosfingaz (Jul 15, 2004)

*no brainer*



reignfire22 said:


> I am about to purchase a road bike, and I can't decide between these two. I am only 15 so I don't have much more money than this to spend (since i have to buy shoes, pedals, the works). I rode both the bikes yesterday and enjoyed both of them but I can't make up my mind. Also, if i got the cannondale i would get the double, but the fuji only comes in triple so I would have no choice. If there is anyone who could help me I would appreciate it.


just bought a fuji roubaix after long months of w8ing, its a no brainer compared to r600 (by the way i got it from performance bike shop for only 847! and plus i get $80 back coz of their performance membership!) and plus triple is the way to go for now if ur a beginner , it helps u out in the long term coz it helps u really good with climbs so it doesn't cause much damage to ur knee so until ur ready for the double chain ring , i'd personally recommend starting with a triple. but they do have triple chainrings for the r600 or u can actually ask the bike dealership that ur getting the bike from to take off one of the rings for the roubaix if u really do want a double chainring, that works too.

alright anyways, the frame of the roubaix is way way better than that of the r600. the roubaix is made of altair 2 and its butted shaped and tapered on the otherhand, the r600 is made of caad 5 frame which is maybe as stiff as the roubaix and a bit lighter too(which is good ) but what really makes the frame of the roubaix better than that of the r600 is its carbon rear stays. the rearstays makes up for the weight difference of that of the r600 but also it helps absorbs bumps on the road. but we're just talking about very little weight difference but its something to thnk about. the carbon rear is definitely a plus tho.

then i hear a lot of complains with the rims of the r600 and the also the front and rear derailleur of the roubaix are both upgrades of that of the r600 (105/ ultegra vs. tiagra and 105) and trust me it does make a lot of difference in this area. 

the area which i thnk cannondale is better than the roubaix is the looks. i thnk that the cannondale looks better than the roubaix but its a matter of preference. but after awhile the roubaix grew on me and i could little about the looks because if getting a much much better bike anyways.

so overall its a no brainer, roubaix is definitely the way to go. its cheaper, spec wise its better, and the thing that matters most is the frame which the roubaix compared to the cannondale is better. i looked at both bikes and test drive both of it and other bikes too. obviously i got tthe roubaix and so far no problems and im loving it. try to get it from performance if u can save u mad bucks.


----------



## fblum (Oct 2, 2004)

*Ride 'em again*

Almost all new bikes feel just great the first time you take 'em for a spin. Ask the bike shop if you can ride them both for a longer trial, 5-10 miles each. See how the feel on coarse pavement, see what its like to stand on the pedals and accelerate uphill, how do they feel on a fast downhill. They are both very nice bikes and I doubt either would be a mistake. Enjoy!.


----------

